# applying student visa in Australia



## sunchildster (Mar 4, 2012)

hi everyone, 

i'm wondering if i apply for a student visa in Australia, can i bring my IELTS result in my home country (Malaysia) over? do i have to leave the country and enter Australia again under student visa?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

As long as your result didnt expire you can bring it, regardless of where it was done


----------



## ahsanbukhari (May 9, 2012)

dear actually i want take some information i m married person and my wife apply study visa in austrlia and m her secound applicant {spouse{ i have not done ielts bt my wife had done ielts and take 6 bands .can i apply with her???


----------



## ahsanbukhari (May 9, 2012)

pleaseee tell me correct information


----------

